# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  ai biết chết liền

## alias_va

đố các bạn đổi tên hay xoá được thùng rác đó,xóa hết thư mục rồi xoá thùng rác vui phải biết:a:

----------


## trungvn2092

khá khen cho nhà ngươi có 1 câu đố không thể nào giải dc

----------


## luxubu

có thể chứ, tuy nhiên chỉ là xóa biểu tượng thôi:

1.Mở Registry Editor: Start >> Run >> gõ vào Regedit >>Enter .
2.Trong Registry Editor bạn tìm đến khóa sau :HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Cur  rentVersion\Explorer\Desktop\NameSpace
3.Sau đó đến khóa con :{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}
Hãy xóa nó đi : Nhấp chuột phải >> Delete .

4: xong
không tin [you] làm thử coi

----------


## davidcusagi

Registry là linh hồn của windows, can thiệp Registry có thể thay đổi được tất cả, bạn có thể thử cách trên xem sao, hehehe, mà cẩn thận nha !!!

----------


## nvtuantt

Đố bạn biết cách phục hồi thùng rác?

----------


## phuongdtn

Dân IT đặt câu hỏi hay thiệt đó .Ngưỡng mộ quá

----------


## HSCompany

tui biết nhưng kô dại gì xoá đâu, mất thùng rác thì để rác đâu . Dại chi hê hê

----------


## phluant

khó thế mà cũng hỏi. tất nhiên là làm ngược lại rồi. 
Trong Registry Editor bạn tìm đến khóa sau :HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Cur rentVersion\Explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\kick phải chọn key(sẽ có thư mục tạo ra. ta nhìn bên phải của thư mục có 1 bảng, có sẵn 1 "tring value" rùi nên ta không cần tạo thêm nữa)\kick double vào "tring value" điền "Recycle Bin" vào value data.
chúc bạn thực hành thành công

----------


## goldenfalcon

import registry ....rùi tha hồ mà chỉnh sửa......sợ jì hok thử với thùng rác [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## cameraquansat

các bạn ơi tớ thử sao không xoá được vậy

----------


## xuanninh164

Ui sao lại bảo loveandcry làm. hic có ý kiến gì đâu nhở.

----------


## phunudep123

dễ quá nhấp chuột phải --> arrange icons by --> show desktop icons

----------


## Duyvn

thay icon thung rac thu?---> mat thung` rac' =))

----------


## hajnguyen666

Có thể các bạn ạ.Các bạn nếu biết chức năng của Policy .vào Run --> gpedit .Trong đây các bạn có thể ẩn đi thùng rác .Và nếu có xóa hay ẩn thì các bạn cũng ko thấy thùng rác đâu cả.Đó là cách các bạn đánh lừa ng khác là mình đã xóa thùng rác.
Thực chất của việc này chỉ là ẩn đi cái thùng rác với 1 ng nào đó .
Hì còn xóa thì chắc là phải vào rgistry như các bạn trên nói.
Nhưng là hệ thống nên khá Nguy Hiểm đề nghị nếu thử thì các bạn hãy cẩn thận nha !!!!!

----------

